# Aerotank Mini Or Nautilus Mini



## Franky (28/8/14)

Hi guys I'm trying to make a decision between these 2. At the moment I have a mPT3, an iClear 30B (which I never use) and 2 Twisp Clearomisers. I know if I get the Aerotank I can keep my coils unified, but I am very curious about the BVC (which is expensive) for the Nautilus. Any advice? Also, thanks to SkyBlue Vaping for my speedy delivery in a purple giftwrapped bag this morning


----------



## rogue zombie (28/8/14)

The Nautilus Mini with BVC is spectacular!

I don't know about the Aerotank, and to be honest don't care because the Nautilus is so damn good.

I was also a bit slow to spend R400 on a tank. I now think it was a bargain 

I also use a MPT3 so also thought to keep the coils unified. But so far, the Nautilus ceramic coil performs better than any KangerTech coils I've had. So I'm now willing to live with needing two different coils.

Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## RoSsIkId (28/8/14)

The bvc coil on the mini is great.

I have had mine for a month now and have had no regrets
​


----------



## Jan (28/8/14)

I am torn between the emow and the mAn the emow will go great with my spinners but the new bvc is so good in my normal Nautilus


----------



## rogue zombie (28/8/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> The bvc coil on the mini is great.
> 
> I have had mine for a month now and have had no regrets
> ​



The same coil?
Do you soak it in vodka?


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Silver (28/8/14)

Haven't tried the aerotank but can vouch for the Nautilus Mini with BVC Coil.
I use mine occasionally - and have had it for nearly a month.
Going very nicely.
Still using the two coils that came with it.
Good flavour

PS - forgot to add - strange thing - I find the Nautilus Mini performs better on the SVD than the MVP - both at 10 Watts.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/14)

I have both... and they are both great atties... but if you gave me the choice of only one then it would be the Nautilus Mini for sure!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Franky (28/8/14)

OK my order is through for the Nautilus at Vapour Mountain... can't wait to try this thing tomorrow. My one gripe with the Kangertech coils is that a 5 pack is quite expensive and 2 out of the 5 I had last time were duds - lasted a day or 2 max.


----------



## Sir Vape (28/8/14)

BOTH


----------



## RoSsIkId (28/8/14)

I used both coils in a months time

Got a new packet last night, tried the coil vodka cleaning did not work, i dont waste my time with that anymore, if it gets clogged ill dry burn, if still not wanting to work i replace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (28/8/14)

I havent used the Nm at all, so I really cant say.
My ATm though, is a little beauty.

The only reason I even upgraded at all, was because my wife decided that she wants the ATm.

I will say though, that I am probably the luckiest guy on the forums when it comes to the coils... Havent had a dud out of 7 coils so far...
I used a coil for 2 days, and it goes into the vodka cleaning rotation. Everytime i do the vodka soak, they come out performing as if theyre new!
The only thing that guffed up one coil into the dustbin was my impatience.
I didnt want to wait for it to dry out on its own, and blew through it to dry it. After that it was all messed up.

Just thought I would throw my cent's worth in there, even though your order is already placed.
Maybe someone in future will hit this thread?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (28/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> I havent used the Nm at all, so I really cant say.
> My ATm though, is a little beauty.
> 
> The only reason I even upgraded at all, was because my wife decided that she wants the ATm.
> ...



Ah this might be what I did wrong with my KangerTech coils. I blow to dry for a bit.

I might also be too aggressive with the rinsing in hot water. I put them in a jar full of hot water and shake it about.

Now I find they just don't work all that well.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Franky (28/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> I havent used the Nm at all, so I really cant say.
> My ATm though, is a little beauty.
> 
> The only reason I even upgraded at all, was because my wife decided that she wants the ATm.
> ...


 
I'm going to buy a halfjack of vodka on the way home from work and try your method. Hope it works. I'm on my last kanger coil in my mPT3 and just ordered a new set from Vapour Mountain along with the new Nautilus.


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (28/8/14)

Lol @WHeunis i had a chuckle at the Atm comment. Dirty mind im sorry! Lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (28/8/14)

Your dirty dirty man


----------



## Ricgt (28/8/14)

I know this is a little off topic but I see you guys are talking about cleaning coils.

How long do you soak them in vodka for?

Once it has soaked in the vodka do you rinse them off with tap water and leave them to dry?


----------



## rogue zombie (28/8/14)

Ricgt said:


> I know this is a little off topic but I see you guys are talking about cleaning coils.
> 
> How long do you soak them in vodka for?
> 
> Once it has soaked in the vodka do you rinse them off with tap water and leave them to dry?



I was told 24 hours or longer.
I'll find you the thread with the info.

Be right back


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/14)

Ricgt said:


> I know this is a little off topic but I see you guys are talking about cleaning coils.
> 
> How long do you soak them in vodka for?
> 
> Once it has soaked in the vodka do you rinse them off with tap water and leave them to dry?


 

I find a couple of days (like 2-3) and then yes you rinse them off with warm water and leave to dry for another couple of days.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ricgt (28/8/14)

Thanks a mill guys, shew thats a long time without coils...


----------



## rogue zombie (28/8/14)

Here's the link where I was complaining about coils and the forum helped me out http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/Protank-Mini-3-Going-Through-Coils-Quick.4293/


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## WHeunis (28/8/14)

Ricgt said:


> I know this is a little off topic but I see you guys are talking about cleaning coils.
> 
> How long do you soak them in vodka for?
> 
> Once it has soaked in the vodka do you rinse them off with tap water and leave them to dry?


 
I let mine soak overnight (remember to seal whatever container you are using or it all evaporates).

And yes, rinse after vodka, and leave them to dry. Drip-drying a coil takes A LOT OF TIME, so its best to have a few in circulation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bwbwings (28/8/14)

Mate of mine did the vodka soak and left it to dry but forgot to rinse it off. Tells me that when he used it he actually got drunk...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Franky (29/8/14)

@WHeunis, what brand of vodka are you using?


----------



## WHeunis (29/8/14)

Franky said:


> @WHeunis, what brand of vodka are you using?


a little miniature bottle of Pushkin


----------



## Franky (29/8/14)

On that note, I always forget that whenever I get a new tank I should check that the atomiser is properly screwed in. Took a few puffs, then ended up with some juice in my mouth after a few minutes. The airholes were clogged with juice, so I just unscrewed the atty, cleaned the juice out the bottom and screwed it back in.


----------

